# Routes through France



## Paul1234 (Nov 7, 2006)

We have recently booked our main summer holiday in France with a Ferry to Santander and back from Caen.

We will be spending the majority of the time in the South of France on the Med and will be planning a leisurely route back to Caen say over a 4 to 5 day period.

Can anybody suggest a good route with scenic views, descent roads?

Ideally we would like to stop over on campsites not to far from our main route but within walking distance from the campsite to a town or village

Any advice and suggestions would be greatly appreciated

Regards

Paul


----------

